# Allowing drunk idiots to determine your future



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who the hell came up with this? There's a reason why liquor stores are closed on voting day. And the pax are getting younger and more obnoxious by the day. Uber is the most assinine multi-billion dollar company I've ever seen. Might as well go down to the local dive bar and ask the drunk patrons there to help me with my taxes. Drunk ratings, drunk tax accounting. Hell, next we should just let the drunk pax drive our cars when we pick them up. Have a better chance of getting 5 stars then.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

The best drunks are the chronics who get hammered on a predictable schedule. Some guys focus on taking care of two or three of these poor bastards. They can make for pretty decent "regulars" Just make sure they have trust funds, or are functional at high paying jobs. You could bill 12 to 15k/year off one drunk. But, It's not that pleasant.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

stuber said:


> The best drunks are the chronics who get hammered on a predictable schedule. Some guys focus on taking care of two or three of these poor bastards. They can make for pretty decent "regulars" Just make sure they have trust funds, or are functional at high paying jobs. You could bill 12 to 15k/year off one drunk. But, It's not that pleasant.


It's not enough...


----------



## PanX (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber rating system is BS. It's too objective. Drunks, A$& Holes, Dumb Sh$&?, cheap Ass$&$?! will rate you low. 

I do Select and 1/2 of the requests are done by mistake and they do not even know it. When they see the $12 cost when they are use to $5-$6 they blame me and give me a low rating. It happens all the time. I now do not pick up anybody below a 4.8 and when I get a Select request I Tex them the message below.
I have to protect myself. 

"Hello it's your Uber driver. Did you intend to request Uber Select? Just want to make sure.
A number of riders request it in error. "


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Who the hell came up with this? There's a reason why liquor stores are closed on voting day. And the pax are getting younger and more obnoxious by the day. Uber is the most assinine multi-billion dollar company I've ever seen. Might as well go down to the local dive bar and ask the drunk patrons there to help me with my taxes. Drunk ratings, drunk tax accounting. Hell, next we should just let the drunk pax drive our cars when we pick them up. Have a better chance of getting 5 stars then.


Liquor stores are closed on voting day? Not around me....

Could you be any more dramatic? Allowing them to do your taxes? Drive your car?

C'mon man...

*The good news is:*

*You don't have to drive for uber.*
*You don't have to choose bar-closing hours to drive.*


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I stopped driving after 9-10 pm primarily because I didn't want to drive drunk kids anymore. 

As an added benefit, my ratings steadily improved afterwards.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Liquor stores are closed on voting day? Not around me....
> 
> Could you be any more dramatic? Allowing them to do your taxes? Drive your car?
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm Black Car. This thread was a joke for letting drunk people rate you. Been a livery driver for 14 years. Would never ever even consider driving for less then $2.50 / mile + tips. Most of my fares are charters. By the way, our company has over 50 reviews on Yelp. All are 5 stars.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Stop driving the drunks.
Work sober hours, in sober areas.
How hard is that?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Dude, I'm Black Car. This thread was a joke for letting drunk people rate you.


I don't get the joke.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't get the joke.





Coachman said:


> I don't get the joke.


keep driving for pennies, eventually you'll get the joke.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Stop driving the drunks.
> Work sober hours, in sober areas.
> How hard is that?


Here in America there are no "sober hours or sober areas". Do you know you've only been on Uber People for 68 days and you have over 900 posts? When do you have time for work?


----------



## PanX (Mar 4, 2016)

Stay away from the bar areas and bar hours and you will be better off. Most drunks are losers and give low ratings. I no longer drive after 10 in bar areas. I let the new drivers do this. 

It's not for me. The disrespect and attitude has to go. Not all drunks are asses but a big number of them are.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't worry about troll Seal Man 5...he's just a Uber hater trying to scare people into not driving for Uber/Lyft anymore so his business increases.

His company has 50 different 5 star ratings...guess what Seal Man...I've got almost 300 5 star ratings. Who wins?

I keep some wind in my sails.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Don't worry about troll Seal Man 5...he's just a Uber hater trying to scare people into not driving for Uber/Lyft anymore so his business increases.
> 
> His company has 50 different 5 star ratings...guess what Seal Man...I've got almost 300 5 star ratings. Who wins?
> 
> I keep some wind in my sails.


300 ratings at 5 star, wow I'm jealous. Oh, but don't you drive a '07 mini van for $.60 a mile. Never mind, I'm not that jealous.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't get the joke.


Driving drunks around is 50% to 70% of my work . . .

(I work BOURBON STREET New Orleans)

(Imagine my surprise, drunks on BOURBON street ! Who would have thought ?)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Dude, I'm Black Car. This thread was a joke for letting drunk people rate you. Been a livery driver for 14 years. Would never ever even consider driving for less then $2.50 / mile + tips. Most of my fares are charters. By the way, our company has over 50 reviews on Yelp. All are 5 stars.


^^^
Yup!
I don't drive Black.... my car is actually kinda purple. 
Last year the CTS came in a color called something like 'Royal Plum' or something like that and that's my assigned vehicle. Haha. 
$70. an hour whether they use it all or not.... and I have just over 1,100 regulars and some only come into town once a year and a few twice a month. Just a few on a weekly basis. All the rest are distributed haphazardly. 
BTW.... 40% of them come in through Signature.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup!
> I don't drive Black.... my car is actually kinda purple.
> Last year the CTS came in a color called something like 'Royal Plum' or something like that and that's my assigned vehicle. Haha.
> ...


You got it brother. Isn't it nice to get that hourly wait time? I'm kinda jealous though, we only get $60 an hour. Good job on the regulars. That is so key to this business. You drive in a non stop town. Here in Phx, we slow down a little in summer. We still have our corporate regulars, but not the big events. Good luck in '16 brother.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You got it brother. Isn't it nice to get that hourly wait time? I'm kinda jealous though, we only get $60 an hour. Good job on the regulars. That is so key to this business. You drive in a non stop town. Here in Phx, we slow down a little in summer. We still have our corporate regulars, but not the big events. Good luck in '16 brother.


^^^
It's like, I don't know why Uber is so against a driver building a clientele, so to speak, but Uber is afraid of drivers with initiative making more money, or "stealing" from the company. 
I get tons of people going to the airport from an area called The Lakes and if some drivers just planted themselves out there in the early AM's they would get business and be literally easy minutes from the airport on the western beltway. 
Also, I've run into Uber drivers that I've told to start hanging out away from the strip around the west end of the valley where there are a lot of hotels and no Ubers out there, like around the Red Rock. 
Hang out especially around check out time. 
Some of them, you can actually see the light bulb go on over their head, and others just look at me like I'm from Mars. LOL
It's like they're saying: "What? Move away from the strip? OMG, what would I do?". 
I look at the rider app and they're all clustered around the Mob Museum for some strange reason. 
FWIW, one of my fave hangouts in between rides is the 7-11 @ Charleston Bl. and the Boulevard and occasionally I'll get an Uber or Lyft driver stop by and pick my brain while I'm standing outside the car eating one of those awful tuna sandwiches. 
Hey, I used to do it and it's called 'networking' and I'll give anything that I know freely because I know that whoever I'm talking to is really interested in making things better. 
If they're doing it full time, I just start telling them to start beating the bushes at some of the car services and even give out some names. 
Even a new driver can pull down an easy 400 to 500 bux a (40 hr) week without flogging his own car into the ground and having to go for all the permits, airport fees, etc.... just invest in a couple of well fitted black suits and white shirts from Brooks Brothers. Haha. 
Forget about the "independent contractor" bulsh, and get those cards out there with your cell number on it for those 2:AM calls from a European time zone and don't try to steal from the company. 
Best gig in the world if you know how to work it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Don't worry about troll Seal Man 5...he's just a Uber hater trying to scare people into not driving for Uber/Lyft anymore so his business increases.


Don't you remember what I told you less then a week ago? I LOVE UBER!!!!!! Put the crack pipe down and try and retain. Now go out and make your $60 a day. You should of left well enough alone. GAME ON LOSER!!!!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Holy ballz seal team 5 and uber doober are rakin in the frikkin cash arent they guys?; to my uber low life brothers. I am totally jealous of all the money these guys are raking in. And thanks to you two chaffuers or limo drivers or taxi cabbers or whatever it is you do for a living. Also, thanks for the great advice; you're making all us low lifes feel like committing suey. I am glad of one thing that you two superdrivers have pointed out; that you are drivers. I'm just so glad that I have a nice job here in Atlanta and that I don't have to have a career that i could do the day I turned 16 when I got my snot nosed, pimple faced picture on my brand new Georgia driver's license. Oh I can't get my special license to wear a coat and tie and suck up to my pax the way you guys do? NONO. i have to wait til I'm 21. Ah shoot. well I guess I'll go to school and learn a trade, cuz driving all day every day sux! I enjoy my slave wages because to me, it aint all about the money. I do it for fun 15 - 20 hours a week maybe. It beats sittin at home, watching Fox news and Playing WoW. Speaking of World of Warcraft, you guys remind of two level 100's who go around ganking lower levels. For what reason?...because you can. More power to ya. I'm happy with my 20 hrs a week. and I'm happy that you reached your mental vocational capacity at age 16.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

omg was that a total frikking burn or what?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Holy ballz seal team 5 and uber doober are rakin in the frikkin cash arent they guys?; to my uber low life brothers. I am totally jealous of all the money these guys are raking in. And thanks to you two chaffuers or limo drivers or taxi cabbers or whatever it is you do for a living. Also, thanks for the great advice; you're making all us low lifes feel like committing suey. I am glad of one thing that you two superdrivers have pointed out; that you are drivers. I'm just so glad that I have a nice job here in Atlanta and that I don't have to have a career that i could do the day I turned 16 when I got my snot nosed, pimple faced picture on my brand new Georgia driver's license. Oh I can't get my special license to wear a coat and tie and suck up to my pax the way you guys do? NONO. i have to wait til I'm 21. Ah shoot. well I guess I'll go to school and learn a trade, cuz driving all day every day sux! I enjoy my slave wages because to me, it aint all about the money. I do it for fun 15 - 20 hours a week maybe. It beats sittin at home, watching Fox news and Playing WoW. Speaking of World of Warcraft, you guys remind of two level 100's who go around ganking lower levels. For what reason/..becasue you can. More power to ya. I'm happy with my 20 hrs a week. and I'm happy that you reached your mental vocational capacity at age 16.


Wow, thanks for the inspirational words. Are you in the motivational speaking business? Because your grammar is less to be desired.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> omg what that a total frikking burn or what?


Not really a burn as more of a question. Why is a 57 year old texting like a high school girl?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

is that the best you can do? Tell me your mental qualifications required for sitting behind a steering wheel all day.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

One final question and comment I'll leave you alone.










Which one are you?

I think many of us would like you to take your bully pulpit elsewhere, but it's a free country; you're entitled to your opinion. "Dude, I'm Black Car. This thread was a joke;" Too bad the joke's on you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> One final question and comment I'll leave you alone.
> 
> View attachment 31139
> 
> ...


Sorry I was gone for a while, just did a $120 airport run from the Four Seasons. Now I get to go home and watch you on Jerry Springer. Today's episode is called; Toothless Trailor Trannies. ROLL TIDE


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> lame...oops i said I'll leave u alone..will delete in just a few


C'mon, I don't have another run for an hour. Give me that "good ole southern" intelligence.


----------



## Ram2016 (Feb 22, 2016)

My take on it.
I have done 65 rides. 50 have rated me and 40 are 5 star.

I started during the day had a 4.97 then i went to Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights the last 2 weekends and down to 4.67.
Not good. 

I am thinking to drive during the day now to get it back up.

Any advice would help. I thinking i got to really polite now to get it back up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ram2016 said:


> My take on it.
> I have done 65 rides. 50 have rated me and 40 are 5 star.
> 
> I started during the day had a 4.97 then i went to Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights the last 2 weekends and down to 4.67.
> ...


It's definitely not you. Your 4.97 proves that. Picking up young drunks at night, you just never know. They could of just got kicked out of a bar, had a fight with their girlfriend or just cant hold their liquor. And you end up being the easy one to take it out on. Your ratings almost prove this Thread by itself. 20% of your drunks have caused you a 30% decline. Hell, some of them might of been too drunk to hit the correct rating. Good job on your 4.97 though!!!


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's definitely not you. Your 4.97 proves that. Picking up young drunks at night, you just never know. They could of just got kicked out of a bar, had a fight with their girlfriend or just cant hold their liquor. And you end up being the easy one to take it out on. Your ratings almost prove this Thread by itself. 20% of your drunks have caused you a 30% decline. Hell, some of them might of been too drunk to hit the correct rating. Good job on your 4.97 though!!!


Why on earth would anybody give these people rides! Oh yeah, Uber told you to.... GUESS WHAT, THERE'S MONEY TO MADE ON FRIENDLY SOBER PEOPLE!!!! Wake up drivers, you're doing very dirty work for Uber/Lyft. Or is it Lyft/Uber? I get them mixed up...


----------



## Ram2016 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info very much.
I get 5 stars until night comes around.

I will only do early evenings on weekend and see how that goes. Not driving during the week because i work 545am to 615pm.
Kinda testing this out for slow time at work.

I will update here after the weekend.

Saturday was Surge all night and i took a big hit after that. Now i avoid it for now.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Seal Team 5... What a prick, you clearly lack the most essential element of any
good driver... Humility. 

Well, Guess you made the big time ...after all.. "Black car"now you can lick
the boots of those that destroy our country for a few bankrupt federal reserve 
notes, and insult the men and women that real SEALS have given their lives
to protect.

HOOYAH


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Seal Team 5... What a prick, you clearly lack the most essential element of any
> good driver... Humility.
> 
> Well, Guess you made the big time ...after all.. "Black car"now you can lick
> ...


It's really not lack of humility, it's common sense. All these drivers that joined Uber (including you) after they cut their rates to sub $2.00 per mile are ignorant. Please post your fare for hire experience. I'm pretty sure you are new to this business, you have no practical business experience and now you're blaming Uber for your woes. It's no ones fault but your own. You, like everyone else just saw, make great money, be your own boss, set your own hours. I've been a driver long before Uber was even a thought, and our company has been very successful long before Uber was even a thought. I should be pissed at you and all the other Uber drivers for trying to ruin an industry (unintentionally of course). But because of one of the worst operations of a company I've ever seen, many of us long established drivers are actually prospering better. Don't get mad at me for your ignorance and mistakes of Uber. And if I wanted HUMILITY, I'd just become an Uber driver like you. This is business not day care, either be successful or get out.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

You have no idea who I am or what I've done. Or anyone else.
If you did you'd kiss my ass like those phonies from the Four Seasons
you drive around to make yourself feel important.

Many people that drive for UBER know they are are being exploited,
they are honest Americans that toil for unjust wages to support those
they love. And that is honorable. It is the kind of warfare I suspect you
are unfamiliar with.

Many Drivers have no "Black Car" aspirations, and many have accomplished
things that you don't dare to dream. So watch your tongue soldier,
and wear your "dress blues"while you address the Americans that built
this country so you could have a chance to drive "Black Car"..... Dude.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> You have no idea who I am or what I've done. Or anyone else.
> If you did you'd kiss my ass like those phonies from the Four Seasons
> you drive around to make yourself feel important.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct, I have no knowledge who you are. I just know you have no clue what you're talking about when it come to business. You stated Uber drivers are paid "unjust wages". When you're a business owner it's called revenue. Talking about who built this country, I started out in the mid 70's making $2.50 an hour. I've owned 2 very successful businesses, employed over 50 people for 23 years and put 3 kids through college. I'm a very proud grandfather. I can tell you're very young. Please don't be one the self entitled millinials who think your owed something.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I know a lot of great drunks


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Seal Team.... Two notes for you. I'm not a millennial , and 
I've worked for the most powerful Swiss bank in the world,
I hold a series 66 and a 7. One of many different careers.

So What? I'm fully aware of every nuance of this business,
but it's not my life's work, and I'm glad it's not.

You know, you're probably not a bad guy. People don't drive UBER
because it was their dream. They drive to survive, and it sucks
.... so how about tending their wounds , instead of. pouring 
salt in them.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I will be the first Uber millionaire

If somebody buys me a winning lotto ticket


----------



## Guber Pyle (Mar 8, 2016)

Superunknown said:


> I stopped driving after 9-10 pm primarily because I didn't want to drive drunk kids anymore.
> 
> As an added benefit, my ratings steadily improved afterwards.


My rating started at 5 and after driving only 3 days with 42 rides 28 of them yesterday with still a 5 rating going into yesterday my rating is now 4.69. It was 4.85 when I checked before last ride and after but this morning it's 4.69 with 26 rated rides and 21 5 star ratings. How I can lose .31 with 21 5 stars out of 26 and now have only .09 wiggle room which if 5 more people give me lower than 5 will likely take me below the 4.6 zone is a bit stressful. No negative comments in feedback so I have no clue why any of the 5 out of 26/riders would give me a low score but I went against the advice of those here who suggested not to drive during 10 to 2 PM and perhaps that will be what looks like may soon result in a short driving career for uber as should I have similar results today my rating will put my proverbial head on the chopping block waiting for the guillotine to fall. Maybe I should move back to Mayberry and have some of Aunt B's home cookin and forget about this rat race as the rats seem to control the destiny of us poor uber drivers who are just trying to make a living.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Hey Seal Team.... Two notes for you. I'm not a millennial , and
> I've worked for the most powerful Swiss bank in the world,
> I hold a series 66 and a 7. One of many different careers.
> 
> ...


That's what I don't understand. How on earth would anyone even consider driving at these rates to survive. There are plenty of other employment opportunities out there. Almost all these posts talk like these drivers have been in the industry for years and Uber has crushed their life's work. Almost every Uber driver had NO EXPERIENCE in the transportation service. They take a few pictures of their vehicle, e-mail copies of their registration and invalid insurance and now they're for hire drivers. In mid 2014 Uber X rates dropped from $2.25 to $1.35 per mile. Not one person should of joined X after that 1st rate decrease. Almost all Uber X drivers on the road today have started in the last 6 months when the rates were around $1.00 per mile (then subtract all Uber fees and % to net $.70 per mile). With you being an investment strategist, you for one should definitely see that Uber X rates are not even worth your time much less using a $20,000 vehicle to perform the task. I really have a difficult time empathizing with someone who did not research any aspect of a business before they invested. You empathize with the man who worked at GM in Detroit for 28 years only to have his job shipped overseas. You empathize with the employees of Enron that after 15 years of work and investing into their 401k's only to find out one day their broke and unemployed.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

I work in SF and Marin county, I average about 1.50 mile considering surge
opportunities.

This morning I drove a lady from Ross to downtown SF, 2x surge,40 minutes for
80$. That's a rarity, and margins are razor thin generally. However 
as a stop gap emergency measure for a few months so I can figure out
what I want to do, I'm glad to have to the work.

As far as ratings are concerned, kiss ass for 500 trips, then you're home free.
Keep your car clean, drive well, smooth and safe ...like a chauffeur.
Know when to talk and when to shut up.......and drive.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Seal Team 5... What a prick, you clearly lack the most essential element of any
> good driver... Humility.
> 
> Well, Guess you made the big time ...after all.. "Black car"now you can lick
> ...


I did want to ask you this from yesterday. What do you mean when you say humility is the most essential element of any good driver?


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Driving is a service, good service requires a servant's heart ... a servants heart is born of humility.

Otherwise one would become a
Misanthrope. Dealing with certain
PAX.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Driving is a service, good service requires a servant's heart ... a servants heart is born of humility.
> 
> Otherwise one would become a
> Misanthrope. Dealing with certain
> PAX.


Wow, I have to tell you if you read many of the post here there is much hate towards Uber, Travis and many passengers. So you're saying if all the drivers perform the most essential element and become humiliated with embracing Uber, Travis and the disrespectful passengers then they will all become successful drivers? I have to disagree with you on this one. In my many years of customer service in the transportation for hire industry I have found out that area knowledge is the most essential element. My customers are surprised that I never have to use GPS. They are also very grateful when I suggest events, restaurants, clubs and the like to enhance their "going out" experience. Just thoughts from my experiences.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Only the proud can be be humiliated. Humility is the best defense against humiliation.

Of course there is much resentment towards UBER for the manifold reasons that
are frequently posted. Mostly the injustice, the exploitation, and the total disregard
of the best interests of the drivers.....all common knowledge and well documented in
these forums.

Being a good driver is a science and an art, I'm sure you're very good at it.

The disagreement lies with your seeming contempt and arrogance towards those
that choose to drive for UBER. We can't all be " black car"


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait, what?


SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying if all the drivers perform the most essential element and become humiliated with embracing Uber, Travis and the disrespectful passengers then they will all become successful drivers?


"Humility" is not being humiliated. It's referring to being *humble. *You know, not being full of yourself, not being over-confident, etc...

IOW, if someone is showing humility, or being humble, they are modest. They don't act super important.

You can't fill a cup that's already full.


----------

